# shutter count



## StoneColdCoffee (Aug 16, 2020)

I have searched through the internet and cant find a good shutter count program for windows. Does anyone know of a windows version of a shutter count program for the Canon EOS R?


----------



## vjlex (Aug 17, 2020)

Before I sold my 5D4 I was on the verge of trying out EOSmsg. Never did though, but it's the only Windows app I know of. EOS R is listed as supported it seems.


----------

